# ASK DBSTalk: power usage?



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm trying to set up a UPS to protect my system from surges and power outages. How much power does a 921 consume? I had it, a Samsung HLN507W, and a PC plugged into a 800VA Belkin UPS, and as soon as I installed the software it warned me the UPS was overloaded and shut everything down. The Belkin is rated for 450 W, and the Samsung consumes 200, but I don't have any info on the 921. 

-Chris


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

On the back of my 921 it says "230 Watts" right next to the AC power cord.

.....G


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, try unplugging the components one at a time. I wonder if the rating is a worst case number or average?

PC could be the big user of the bunch (judging by how much heat mine throws out).

Personally, I'd put the TV on a regular Surge Supressor (I'm not worried about the TV corrupting it's hard drive if the power suddenly goes out).


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

With the 230 watt 921 and the 200 watt samsung, you have pretty much maxed out the UPS before you even ge to the PC.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> Personally, I'd put the TV on a regular Surge Supressor (I'm not worried about the TV corrupting it's hard drive if the power suddenly goes out).


But DLP sets have lamps that need cooling for ~30 seconds after shutting down. If the power suddenly goes out, I've heard it could take a half hour before it cools naturally and allows me to turn it back on.

-Chris


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

That's true, but does your power really go out that often?

That DLP is a small space heater. You may have to give it a dedicated UPS (or spend $$$$$$).


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

It seems hard to believe that the 921 would draw 230 watts. When I get one, I'll measure it.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

bytre said:


> It seems hard to believe that the 921 would draw 230 watts. When I get one, I'll measure it.


When you build your own PC now, last I checked, you get a 450W power supply with the case. If the 921 draws 230 watts, that is modest considering it is a Linux box with three tuner cards in it and a 250GB hard drive.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

jsanders said:


> When you build your own PC now, last I checked, you get a 450W power supply with the case. If the 921 draws 230 watts, that is modest considering it is a Linux box with three tuner cards in it and a 250GB hard drive.


And a powerful graphics processor too!

-Chris


----------



## Doody (Dec 17, 2003)

and think of all the extra power they need to generate all those bugs in the software!

 

all in good jest, gents. they're makin' progress!!!!!

i would assume 230 is a maximum number, but the average operational draw is less - maybe closer to 150 or so. even your computer with a 450W supply is rarely drawing anything close to that unless you're a total madman.

doody.


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

I would guess in Doody's range - maybe 130 to 150w while the drive is in use and video being output.


----------



## 921 Master (Jan 25, 2004)

Uhh... Since you paid $700+ for the receiver it might be worth its own UPS?


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

921 Master said:


> Uhh... Since you paid $700+ for the receiver it might be worth its own UPS?


700? Where do you get them for $700? 

But seriously, that is certainly one option, although I don't think it is necessary. Right now I have the 921 and HTPC plugged into it and it is at 53%. When I add the Sammy, it gets overloaded. I just wanted to determine total power requirements so I could exchange the 800VA for one that would handle all three.

-Chris


----------

